# Temporary Q codes



## tgutierrez (Feb 29, 2008)

I need some info regarding temporary Q codes.

I was always under the impression that the Q codes were applicable to Medicare. I was once told (long ago and I don't know by whom) that Medicare sets these codes for research to see if a permanent CPT code needs to be assigned therefore the Q codes were only applicable to Medicare. Is this correct? Where can I find more info regarding these codes?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Terri G


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 29, 2008)

Not all of these codes are reporting codes only.  I think there are screening codes, dialysis codes.....hmm....not sure what else but there are codes that are on Medicare's fee schedule and in their LCDs.

Thanks
Tina


----------



## 007CPC (Mar 2, 2008)

*Q codes and the edge blast news letter*

Edgeblast elaborates Q codes in the 95, 94, or 93 issues. “I think”. I remember filling out questions for my CEU's and am almost certain the edge blast addresses this issue.


----------

